# Help with Airlessco LP540



## WellDunn (Apr 7, 2014)

I searched through all the other threads, manuals, etc and couldn't find the solution to our sprayer issue.
Got an LP540 from HD. Sprayed with it all day today. There was no fresh water on site so we just ran a 5 gallon pail of fresh water we brought through it at the end of the day and brought it home to finish the clean up. When we plugged it in at home the display read "- - - -" and pump wouldn't run. What is wrong; how do we fix it. The manual is almost completely useless for trouble shooting. Really appreciate any help.

JDunn


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

The fact that you are seeing ---- on the display says you are getting juice. I'm guessing nothing is happening when you start to turn the dial. I can't remember if there is a fuse in them or not. I would guess though it's not blown due to the ----

If it was me, I would open her up and see if anything obvious is showing under the panel. Or I would wait till the morning when Mr Fixit stops by here and see what he has to say.

Pat


----------



## WellDunn (Apr 7, 2014)

Thank you for the response. There was some spurious mention of the "----" display in the manual under a section about recalibration but other than that nothing helpful. Was hoping there was a simple reset button somewhere.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WellDunn said:


> Thank you for the response. There was some spurious mention of the "----" display in the manual under a section about recalibration but other than that nothing helpful. Was hoping there was a simple reset button somewhere.


None that I'm aware of. But then I'm not an expert on them. I have several over the last ten years and never ran into that problem you are describing. There are at least 2 guys here that would know more, NCPaint1 and MrFixit. NCPaint I have not seen in awhile and MrFixit is around everyday or so. I'm sure he will see this thread in the morning and have some ideas.

Just wondering you did try checking the fuse? the little black circle thing next to the on and off switch?

Pat


----------



## WellDunn (Apr 7, 2014)

The manual shows that fuse in the circuit before the on/off toggle. Since the on/ff switch turns on the display to show the "----" then it's probably ok(?)
JD


----------



## WellDunn (Apr 7, 2014)

I just talked to someone who said that if we rinsed it with water and that froze than it probably ruined the "transducer".
It was in the vehicle with the temperature at about the freezing point for a couple hours. Is this a likely scenario?
My dogs water bowl didn't freeze during the same period but thats a larger pool of water


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

If your unit froze the sensor is no good. and that is probably why you are getting a "-----" signal. the problem for you is that if you replace the sensor it needs to be calibrated to the board and I would not advise that you do it.
you need to know what exactly to do as for one thing the circuit board assembly hangs down from the bottom of the machine as you do this and if you let water start spraying around you could fry the board. The sensor is around $100.00. there are 2 different ones depending on the age of your machine so I dont want to give you a part number.just as a guide line in my shop I would charge one hour labor to R&R plus calibrate.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

WellDunn said:


> I just talked to someone who said that if we rinsed it with water and that froze than it probably ruined the "transducer".
> It was in the vehicle with the temperature at about the freezing point for a couple hours. Is this a likely scenario?
> My dogs water bowl didn't freeze during the same period but thats a larger pool of water


When you say rinsed it it? you mean spraying water on the outside of the machine or running water through it to clean the lines?

If it was the first then somehow water could have gotten on the board similar to getting your phone wet. Water is a conductor.

Pat


----------



## WellDunn (Apr 7, 2014)

No I meant flushed the water through it to clear the lines and hopefully what ever it was holding internally.

It looks like solving this is beyond our capabilities (since nothing called a transducer is even in the manual) so I guess I'll bring it to a service center.

I didn't think it was nearly cold enough for this to happen but it looks like the most logical scenario.

Thanks for the help. I think we need an even _more_ idiot proof sprayer. 
Any suggestions?

JDunn


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

It's in the manual.


----------

